# Mega G chassis question



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

I just read a nice review on this chassis and it looks really nice for those low slung Can Am cars. One question I have is can the car be run without the magnets? The track I will be building will be mostly just for having fun driving on and for building scenery, I would rarely do any actual racing on it.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Sure.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I tried running w/o the mags on one of mine last night. Takes the wind right out of it. It will need weights added. Maybe some in front. Or major brush spring tension reduction. The front wheels are off the track w/o the traction magnets. One magnet was not that great or much fun. It likes my 8x10 track best bone stock and at about 10v. It would wind up wingless running at 18v. Paul Tracy was on his head alot last night 

Trying some weights in place of the magnets and adusting pickup spring tension to get the front wheels back on the track would be a good place to start. I would probably start looking at stickier rear tires next.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the information, just what I was looking for! Would replacing the springs with T-Jet springs work or are they about the same tension? It probably wouldn’t be too hard to add some weight to the inside of the body, possibly even with the earlier Can Am cars. I was also wondering if they were just so powerful as to be somewhat uncontrollable in the corners without the magnets? I seem to remember the G-plus I had when I was a kid started out ridiculously fast and then went faster, maybe that’s just had something to do with so much magnetic town force?


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Cut a coil or 2 off the springs. The G-plus had hard brushes that took awhile to seat,once seated they flew.........


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

If you re-worked the magnet retainer (read: hack) you could fit a taller, heavier weight in the back of the MG.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks, some good suggestions. I don’t have one of these chassis yet, some of the stores that used to carry slot car stuff don’t anymore.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

may seem like a dumb question.. but.. on the mega G is the chassis diffrent from the Indy cars to the Gt's or is it a clip ? thanks..


Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There is only one released version of the Mega G chassis, there is no body clip, and from what I can tell it only mounts the Champ Car body that it comes with. Right now it's a one-of a kind chassis/body scenario... 

Of course you could fabricate a clip for adapting it to other bodies or build your own bodies for the chassis. I do hope the 1.5" wheelbase version that's coming next year will accept A/FX, MT, XT, and Tomy wide bodies, either natively or with a clip. 

TJet shoe springs would be way too short on the Mega G.

The Mega G was designed from the ground up to be a highly efficient, high performance modern chassis utilizing neo magnetic traction as part of the whole setup and balance equation. Deviating from its intended application, especially for home set track, is going to require some major parts changes all the way around. It's like buying a Corvette and expecting it to run like a Chevette. Can be done, but it's going to take a little bit of surgical work. Square peg, round hole type of "problem."

Maybe we'll see a Mini G sometime in the future, or perhaps someone like Dash Motorsports will produce a modern equivalent of the Aurora Slimline that doesn't melt and delivers good non magnetic dependent performance and a low profile and narrow chassis geometry.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

If it was not so long of a wheelbase this chassis is SO Narrow it fits inside of your T-jet bodies.


----------

